# Some Paint Bullet Wars



## deputydan

Some shots from practice back in March.


----------



## deputydan

Just thought I'd bump this with a couple new shots.


----------



## deputydan

Shot pictures of the pro team, st. louis avalanche this weekend.


----------



## L. Wood

I really like your photos. My fav is the last one. I love the paint ball splattering off of his leg. Cool.


----------



## deputydan

Thanks! I was hoping someone would eventually comment on these lol.
Here's a couple more.


----------



## Garcia

deputydan said:


>



This one is my favorite. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## deputydan

Olympus E-500


----------



## Wozza

The one Garcia pulled up is my favourite as well. Awesome action shot with good emotion.


----------



## IanRB

A few questions for you.  What team is this and what division are they. And What do you do to protect yoru camera from getting shot.  I used to play every week for a long time and then my local field closed and i realized its just too expensive for me, but im looking to get into the photography side of the sport but i dont want my camera to get lit up.  Do you do anything to prevent it or just be careful?


----------



## deputydan

There's a mix of Avalanche, Vicious, Catastrophe, Disposable Heroes, and a couple local teams. I don't really have anything to protect my camera, just use a UV filter on the lens and a lens hood. I would suggest some kind of rain cover if you're really worried about it getting hit. In my case, I just make sure and look for the shooting lanes and stay out of the way.


----------



## IanRB

ya thats a good idea, but theres always that one ball you have no idea where it came from.


----------



## ShaCow

deputydan said:


>


this one is my favourite, such a great angle


----------



## deputydan

I'm shooting pictures at the PSP River City Open this weekend for paintballphotography.com
I'll have plenty of pictures to put up whenever I get a chance.


----------



## moonmoon

so cool///


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Hello, I posted this question earlier but I don't see it now, so maybe I did not do it right.  I had no idea there were organized leagues for this type of sport.  How long have they existed and finally, and this not meant in a sarcastic way, what is the attraction for this particular sport?

Those are some great action shots.  Excellent work.


----------



## IanRB

Competitive paintball has been around for quite a while now, its nothing that new and its veryy high up there on the list for number of participants for an extreme sport.  The attraction is everything about it really.  It takes a lot of thinking and requires intense physical ability.  Im not too big of a fan on the recreational side of it with forests and trenches but theres a lot of people into that, it gives them the feeling of battle without actually having to be in it.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

IanRB said:


> Competitive paintball has been around for quite a while now, its nothing that new and its veryy high up there on the list for number of participants for an extreme sport. The attraction is everything about it really. It takes a lot of thinking and requires intense physical ability. Im not too big of a fan on the recreational side of it with forests and trenches but theres a lot of people into that, it gives them the feeling of battle without actually having to be in it.


 

Thank you. I was aware of the forest type camps for paintball, but I was not aware of the advanced competative stage of the sport. I have a friend who dabbled in this and used to talk about contests and such. I must be living in a cave. I did not know that it had advanced to the point of having teams and leagues.

The shots by Dan are really good in that they show the competitiveness of the sport and the interesting gear that is used. Shots 4 & 5 especially are excellent.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Oops, double post.


----------



## IanRB

ya the sport has come a longggg way since the day it was just kids in the forest playing capture the flag.  There is pro, semi pro, and multiple divisions of teams. the pro teams win large cash prizes for winning (i believe its $50k for nppl?)


----------



## deputydan

Yes, $50k for pro nppl is correct, although it's still really tough for a pro player to make a living off the sport unless they work for one of the companies within the industry. 

Here's one I took of Avalanche during prelims yesterday. They went on to beat San Diego Aftermath today for first place in the open division.


----------



## deputydan

A few more from Sunday.


----------



## deputydan

This one was fun. Click the image for a larger version.


----------



## daybreak

Those are some great pics.

Do you have to wear goggles if you're shooting inside the field?  I'm assuming you do but I imagine that can be hard to frame a shot while wearing a mask.

and how is avalanche doing this year anyway, it's been a couple years since i've kept up with NPPL.  It is a great (but expensive) sport.


----------



## deputydan

Yes, you still have to wear goggles on the field if you are not playing. I find that the goggles with a flatter lens (jt flex, vents) work much better than those with a more bubbled lens (vforce and dye goggles). I can see roughly 80% of the viewfinder with my proflex and only about 50% with a profiler.

Avalanche is doing fairly well in both leagues this year. They just won the PSP River City Open, the event I was shooting. They didn't fair so well in Boston, but all the other events they've done really good (top 4).

Big edit: Here are some more from RCO.
1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10 (of course I have to toss one of Gary in, paintballphotography.com)


----------



## deputydan

Blah, one more. This is a pic of Ollie Lang, supposedly the best player in the world. He makes $100,000 a year just to shoot people.


----------



## daybreak

Ollie and I (Huntington Beach in 05 I think ... the Dynasty days..)






bwaha, i'm wearing an XSV shirt and he still took the photo with me.


----------



## deputydan

Nice. Somebody had the ironmen sign their shirt at RCO, they crossed out whatever company logo was on it (draxxus I think) and wrote DYE lol.


----------



## deputydan

So I was looking for a couple shots in particular that I wanted to post...and ended up with a buttload that I liked.


----------



## deputydan

Here's some from practice yesterday.


----------



## deputydan

Here's some from a local 3 man yesterday, and a couple from practice afterward.


----------



## NateOntario

Awesome man,

I wasn't expecting to find any other paintball players in here 

I'll have some shots from tomorrow maybe, my buddy is bringing his camera.

Are you coming out to World Cup?


----------



## GoM

Some excellent shots in here...favourite would have to be the close-up of a player's facemask with the reflection of another player in it a couple posts up. Nice stuff.


----------



## gomexz

I really dig this pic.  He looks like he means business.


----------



## deputydan

Thanks guys. I won't be going to cup this year, hopefully next year though. I was at the NPPL KC event last month too, just haven't taken the time to post any from that. Maybe I'll do that later tonight or tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## NateOntario

deputydan said:


> Thanks guys. I won't be going to cup this year, hopefully next year though. I was at the NPPL KC event last month too, just haven't taken the time to post any from that. Maybe I'll do that later tonight or tomorrow if I have time.



Did you get any shots of Stompdown in D3?

I have a bunch of friends on Stompdown:thumbup:


----------



## deputydan

I don't think so, unless they played on the JT field. I primarily shot d2, semi-pro, and pro.


----------



## deputydan

Ok, here's a bunch from KC.


----------



## deputydan




----------



## Mcsteller

wow these are awesome. I dont think people realize how fast paced and intense paintball really is, and you did a great job capturing this in alot of your photos.  Good stuff man. :thumbup:


----------



## deputydan

Thanks. Hopefully I can capture them even better with a new camera and lens. Unfortunately I don't have the funds for it right now, which is why I'm selling all my paintball gear 

edit: here's one from KC after the avalanche ninjaz missed moving on past quarter finals. shot with 35mm t-max film.


----------



## user3977

all i can say is WOW, after playing in a amature team for a few years befor moving on to other things in my life you really capture what it is like in the heat of battle. someone earlier posted about how can you get into a sport like this. all i have to say is try it once, then go back a week later. first time most people are so scared because they dont know what to expect. first shot you get in your adrennilin gets going, first shot you take your adrennilin explodes. anyway, keep the pictures comming as i will keep looking at them and wishing that i can get back into it. oh, btw, what gear are you selling  msg me.


----------



## deputydan

Thanks. I'm selling everything, so if you need anything just hit me up.


----------



## deputydan

I'm really bored...


----------



## deputydan

Decided to try a b&w conversion.


----------

